

Ask HN: So I have my .com domain – which .* should I buy as well? - Gys

I read PG blog about changing names (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;paulgraham.com&#x2F;name.html) and although my startup is not US based, the US market is very likely important ;-) So now the name X is changed to &lt;Y&gt; (because http:&#x2F;&#x2F;jsomers.net&#x2F;blog&#x2F;speed-matters).<p>So far so good.<p>But you can imagine, if the .com was available today (unbelievable, BTW, yes), then &lt;name&gt;.whatever is very likely available as well. So should I buy them all ?! What do other startups do ? Maybe just the important ones ? Which ones would that be ?
======
therealmarv
This really depends. If you are targeting a local market get a domain in that
country also. If you are a tech firm you may also want to get .io The truth
is: Nobody will really bother about domains beside your .com

------
karmakaze
Once you have .com, the other one that I've found useful is .net. Use .com for
public facing stuff and .net for internal/backofficey/partner stuff. If you
ever get big enough for international domains, congratulations.

------
jlgaddis
Seems pretty common to grab .com, .net, and .org. I wouldn't worry about the
others.

~~~
Gys
No offense, but just wondering: this is from an American point of view ? Or
from experience ?

Because I was thinking of big countries TLD as well. Like .uk, .de, .in etc.
But then again, where does it end...

~~~
epc
Many country TLDs require the registrant to be domiciled in the country. And
the degree of domicile/nexus widely varies, from simply having an address, to
having a physical presence.

If you're just starting out you simply may not be able to set up all of the
various legal structures to comply with the various CCTLD domain name registry
requirements.

.com/net/org do not require a US nexus (which is separate from whether or not
the US considers such domains to be under US jurisdiction).

For services I care about I grab com/net/org/biz/info as well as misspellings
or variations on the domain name. I stopped registering CCTLD variants except
for occasional .co and .me domains, because of the domicile/nexus requirements
(.us also as a nexus requirement).

